# Solved: Windows 7 Wireless Network "Limited Access"



## Kamina (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello,
My windows 7 desktop computer is giving me a "Limited Access" notice when i try to connect to my network. My laptop on the other hand can connect to it easily. I've tried several solutions that I found online, but nothing has worked yet.

When I run command prompt ipconfig I get
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Jeffrey>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration

C:\Users\Jeffrey>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Olympus
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

C:\Users\Jeffrey>

Any ideas of what I can try?


----------



## Ihatecats (Jun 10, 2012)

You will need to right click and run these tools as admin.

Please download *FarbarServiceScanner* and run it on the computer with the issue.

Make sure the following options are checked:
Internet Services
Windows Firewall
System Restore
Security Center/Action Center
Windows Update

Press "Scan".
It will create a log (FSS.txt) in the same directory the tool is run.
Please copy and paste the log to your reply.

Please download *MINITOOLBOX* and run it.

Checkmark following boxes:

Report IE Proxy Settings
Report FF Proxy Settings
List content of Hosts
List IP configuration
List Winsock Entries
List last 10 Event Viewer log
List Installed Programs
List Users, Partitions and Memory size
List Devices (problems only)

Click Go and post the result.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

There is no hint there of any networking hardware. What is listed in Device Manager under Network Adapters? What, if any, warnings or errors are anywhere in Device Manager?


----------



## Kamina (Jun 23, 2012)

@ TerryNet: The lack of information given by ipconfig concerned me too. There is usually a lot more than that. I see no errors or warnings in Device Manager.

I see 4 Network Adapters:
Hamachi Network Interface
Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adaptor #2
Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Realtek RTL8188CE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC

@Ihatecats:

Farbar Service Scanner Version: 23-06-2012
Boot Mode: Normal
****************************************************************

Internet Services:
============
Dhcp Service is not running. Checking service configuration:
The start type of Dhcp service is OK.
The ImagePath of Dhcp service is OK.
The ServiceDll of Dhcp service is OK.

Tcpip Service is not running. Checking service configuration:
The start type of Tcpip service is OK.
The ImagePath of Tcpip service is OK.

Connection Status:
==============
Attempt to access Local Host IP returned error: Localhost is blokked: Other errors
There is no connection to network.
Attempt to access Google IP returned error: Other errors
Attempt to access Google.com returned error: Other errors
Attempt to access Yahoo IP returned error: Other errors
Attempt to access Yahoo.com returned error: Other errors

Windows Firewall:
=============
MpsSvc Service is not running. Checking service configuration:
The start type of MpsSvc service is OK.
The ImagePath of MpsSvc service is OK.
The ServiceDll of MpsSvc service is OK.

bfe Service is not running. Checking service configuration:
The start type of bfe service is OK.
The ImagePath of bfe service is OK.
The ServiceDll of bfe service is OK.

Firewall Disabled Policy: 
==================

System Restore:
============

System Restore Disabled Policy: 
========================

Action Center:
============

Windows Update:
============
wuauserv Service is not running. Checking service configuration:
The start type of wuauserv service is OK.
The ImagePath of wuauserv service is OK.
The ServiceDll of wuauserv service is OK.

BITS Service is not running. Checking service configuration:
The start type of BITS service is OK.
The ImagePath of BITS service is OK.
The ServiceDll of BITS service is OK.

Windows Autoupdate Disabled Policy: 
============================

File Check:
========
C:\Windows\System32\nsisvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcore.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\afd.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdx.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\tcpip.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\mpssvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\bfe.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\SDRSVC.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\vssvc.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\wscsvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\wuaueng.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\qmgr.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\es.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\cryptsvc.dll => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe => MD5 is legit
C:\Windows\System32\rpcss.dll => MD5 is legit

**** End of log ****

MiniToolBox by Farbar Version: 09-06-2012
Ran by Jeffrey (administrator) on 23-06-2012 at 18:06:03
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (X64)
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************

========================= Flush DNS: ===================================

Windows IP Configuration

Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.

========================= IE Proxy Settings: ==============================

Proxy is not enabled.
No Proxy Server is set.

========================= FF Proxy Settings: ==============================

"network.proxy.type", 0
========================= Hosts content: =================================

========================= Winsock entries =====================================

Catalog5 01 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NLAapi.dll [52224] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog5 02 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\napinsp.dll [52224] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog5 03 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pnrpnsp.dll [65024] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog5 04 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pnrpnsp.dll [65024] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog5 05 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL [134528] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog5 06 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL [134528] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog5 07 C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll [121704] (Apple Inc.)
Catalog5 08 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog5 09 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winrnr.dll [20992] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 01 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 02 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 03 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 04 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 05 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 06 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 07 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 08 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 09 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
Catalog9 10 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll [232448] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog5 01 C:\Windows\System32\NLAapi.dll [70656] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog5 02 C:\Windows\System32\napinsp.dll [68096] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog5 03 C:\Windows\System32\pnrpnsp.dll [86016] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog5 04 C:\Windows\System32\pnrpnsp.dll [86016] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog5 05 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL [168304] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog5 06 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL [168304] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog5 07 C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll [132968] (Apple Inc.)
x64-Catalog5 08 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [326144] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog5 09 C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll [28672] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 01 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [326144] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 02 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [326144] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 03 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [326144] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 04 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [326144] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 05 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [326144] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 06 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [326144] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 07 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [326144] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 08 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [326144] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 09 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [326144] (Microsoft Corporation)
x64-Catalog9 10 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll [326144] (Microsoft Corporation)

========================= Event log errors: ===============================

Application errors:
==================
Error: (06/23/2012 02:32:59 PM) (Source: MySQL) (User: )
Description: Aborting

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://www.mysql.com.

Error: (06/23/2012 02:32:59 PM) (Source: MySQL) (User: )
Description: Can't create IP socket: No such file or directory

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://www.mysql.com.

Error: (06/23/2012 02:32:55 PM) (Source: Schedule) (User: )
Description: Schedule error: 10050Initialize call failed, bailing out

Error: (06/23/2012 02:30:34 PM) (Source: VSS) (User: )
Description: Volume Shadow Copy Service error: Unexpected error calling routine ConvertStringSidToSid(.DEFAULT). hr = 0x80070539, The security ID structure is invalid.
.

Operation:
OnIdentify event
Gathering Writer Data

Context:
Execution Context: Shadow Copy Optimization Writer
Writer Class Id: {4dc3bdd4-ab48-4d07-adb0-3bee2926fd7f}
Writer Name: Shadow Copy Optimization Writer
Writer Instance ID: {f4dd4ea6-64c8-4cda-a87f-d69006c6fa93}

Error: (06/23/2012 02:01:34 PM) (Source: MySQL) (User: )
Description: Aborting

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://www.mysql.com.

Error: (06/23/2012 02:01:34 PM) (Source: MySQL) (User: )
Description: Can't create IP socket: No such file or directory

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://www.mysql.com.

Error: (06/23/2012 02:01:31 PM) (Source: Schedule) (User: )
Description: Schedule error: 10050Initialize call failed, bailing out

Error: (06/23/2012 01:35:44 PM) (Source: MySQL) (User: )
Description: Aborting

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://www.mysql.com.

Error: (06/23/2012 01:35:44 PM) (Source: MySQL) (User: )
Description: Can't create IP socket: No such file or directory

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://www.mysql.com.

Error: (06/23/2012 01:35:41 PM) (Source: Schedule) (User: )
Description: Schedule error: 10050Initialize call failed, bailing out

System errors:
=============
Error: (06/23/2012 06:04:57 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The Function Discovery Provider Host service depends on the HTTP service which failed to start because of the following error: 
%%1233

Error: (06/23/2012 06:04:57 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The HTTP service failed to start due to the following error: 
%%1233

Error: (06/23/2012 06:04:57 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The Function Discovery Provider Host service depends on the HTTP service which failed to start because of the following error: 
%%1233

Error: (06/23/2012 06:04:57 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The HTTP service failed to start due to the following error: 
%%1233

Error: (06/23/2012 06:04:57 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The Network List Service service depends on the Network Location Awareness service which failed to start because of the following error: 
%%1068

Error: (06/23/2012 06:04:57 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The Network Location Awareness service depends on the TCP/IP Protocol Driver service which failed to start because of the following error: 
%%1058

Error: (06/23/2012 06:04:57 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The TCP/IP Protocol Driver service failed to start due to the following error: 
%%1058

Error: (06/23/2012 06:04:16 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The HTTP service failed to start due to the following error: 
%%1233

Error: (06/23/2012 05:48:18 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The Background Intelligent Transfer Service service terminated with service-specific error %%-2147014846.

Error: (06/23/2012 05:48:18 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-Bits-Client) (User: SYSTEM)
Description: The BITS service failed to start. Error 2147952450.

Microsoft Office Sessions:
=========================
Error: (06/23/2012 02:32:59 PM) (Source: MySQL)(User: )
Description: Aborting

Error: (06/23/2012 02:32:59 PM) (Source: MySQL)(User: )
Description: Can't create IP socket: No such file or directory

Error: (06/23/2012 02:32:55 PM) (Source: Schedule)(User: )
Description: Schedule error: 10050Initialize call failed, bailing out

Error: (06/23/2012 02:30:34 PM) (Source: VSS)(User: )
Description: ConvertStringSidToSid(.DEFAULT)0x80070539, The security ID structure is invalid.

Operation:
OnIdentify event
Gathering Writer Data

Context:
Execution Context: Shadow Copy Optimization Writer
Writer Class Id: {4dc3bdd4-ab48-4d07-adb0-3bee2926fd7f}
Writer Name: Shadow Copy Optimization Writer
Writer Instance ID: {f4dd4ea6-64c8-4cda-a87f-d69006c6fa93}

Error: (06/23/2012 02:01:34 PM) (Source: MySQL)(User: )
Description: Aborting

Error: (06/23/2012 02:01:34 PM) (Source: MySQL)(User: )
Description: Can't create IP socket: No such file or directory

Error: (06/23/2012 02:01:31 PM) (Source: Schedule)(User: )
Description: Schedule error: 10050Initialize call failed, bailing out

Error: (06/23/2012 01:35:44 PM) (Source: MySQL)(User: )
Description: Aborting

Error: (06/23/2012 01:35:44 PM) (Source: MySQL)(User: )
Description: Can't create IP socket: No such file or directory

Error: (06/23/2012 01:35:41 PM) (Source: Schedule)(User: )
Description: Schedule error: 10050Initialize call failed, bailing out

=========================== Installed Programs ============================

AC3Filter (remove only)
Acrobat.com (Version: 1.6.65)
ActiveState Komodo Edit 6.1.3 (Version: 6.1.3)
Adobe AIR (Version: 2.6.0.19120)
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX 64-bit (Version: 11.2.202.235)
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin (Version: 11.3.300.257)
Adobe Photoshop Elements 6.0 (Version: 6.0)
Adobe Reader 9.5.1 MUI (Version: 9.5.1)
Advertising Center (Version: 0.0.0.2)
AMD DnD V1.0.20 (Version: 1.0.20)
Apple Application Support (Version: 2.1.7)
Apple Mobile Device Support (Version: 5.1.1.4)
Apple Software Update (Version: 2.1.3.127)
ATI AVIVO64 Codecs (Version: 10.12.0.00225)
ATI Catalyst Install Manager (Version: 3.0.765.0)
AudibleManager (Version: 2004496496.48.56.43067682)
Backup Manager Advance (Version: 2.0.2.39)
Best Buy pc app (Version: 3.0.0.0)
Best Buy pc app (Version: 3.2.504.9)
Blip.TV Video Downloader 3.22
Bonjour (Version: 3.0.0.10)
Canon MP560 series MP Drivers
Canon MX870 series MP Drivers
Catalyst Control Center - Branding (Version: 1.00.0000)
Catalyst Control Center Core Implementation (Version: 2010.0225.1742.31671)
Catalyst Control Center Graphics Full Existing (Version: 2010.0225.1742.31671)
Catalyst Control Center Graphics Full New (Version: 2010.0225.1742.31671)
Catalyst Control Center Graphics Light (Version: 2010.0225.1742.31671)
Catalyst Control Center Graphics Previews Vista (Version: 2010.0225.1742.31671)
Catalyst Control Center InstallProxy (Version: 2010.0225.1742.31671)
Catalyst Control Center Localization All (Version: 2010.0225.1742.31671)
ccc-core-static (Version: 2010.0225.1742.31671)
ccc-utility64 (Version: 2010.0225.1742.31671)
CCC Help Chinese Standard (Version: 2010.0225.1741.31671)
CCC Help Chinese Traditional (Version: 2010.0225.1741.31671)
CCC Help Czech (Version: 2010.0225.1741.31671)
CCC Help Danish (Version: 2010.0225.1741.31671)
CCC Help Dutch (Version: 2010.0225.1741.31671)
CCC Help English (Version: 2010.0225.1741.31671)
CCC Help Finnish (Version: 2010.0225.1741.31671)
CCC Help French (Version: 2010.0225.1741.31671)
CCC Help German (Version: 2010.0225.1741.31671)
CCC Help Greek (Version: 2010.0225.1741.31671)
CCC Help Hungarian (Version: 2010.0225.1741.31671)
CCC Help Italian (Version: 2010.0225.1741.31671)
CCC Help Japanese (Version: 2010.0225.1741.31671)
CCC Help Korean (Version: 2010.0225.1741.31671)
CCC Help Norwegian (Version: 2010.0225.1741.31671)
CCC Help Polish (Version: 2010.0225.1741.31671)
CCC Help Portuguese (Version: 2010.0225.1741.31671)
CCC Help Russian (Version: 2010.0225.1741.31671)
CCC Help Spanish (Version: 2010.0225.1741.31671)
CCC Help Swedish (Version: 2010.0225.1741.31671)
CCC Help Thai (Version: 2010.0225.1741.31671)
CCC Help Turkish (Version: 2010.0225.1741.31671)
CCleaner (Version: 3.19)
Cisco EAP-FAST Module (Version: 2.2.14)
Cisco LEAP Module (Version: 1.0.19)
Cisco PEAP Module (Version: 1.1.6)
CodecC (Version: )
CyberLink PowerDVD 9 (Version: 9.0.2931.50)
DAEMON Tools Lite (Version: 4.45.2.0287)
Definition Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB982726) 32-Bit Edition
DivX Setup (Version: 2.6.1.3)
doubleTwist (Version: 3.2.0.11764)
Dropbox (Version: 1.4.7)
Dual-Core Optimizer (Version: 1.1.4.0169)
ENCORE Wireless LAN Driver - PCIE Adapter (Version: 1.00.0000)
Everything 1.2.1.371
ffdshow [rev 2527] [2008-12-19] (Version: 1.0)
FlipShare (Version: 5.10.25.0)
Force 2.0
Game Maker 8.0
Gateway InfoCentre (Version: 3.02.3000)
Gateway MyBackup (Version: 2.0.2.39)
Gateway Recovery Management (Version: 4.05.3013)
Gateway Updater (Version: 1.02.3001)
GIF Viewer 3.3 (Version: 3.3)
Gimp 2.6.2 Debug
GOG.com Downloader (Version: 0.9.30)
Google Chrome (Version: 19.0.1084.56)
Google Desktop (Version: 5.9.1005.12335)
Google Earth (Version: 6.1.0.5001)
Google Update Helper (Version: 1.3.21.111)
HeidiSQL 6.0 (Version: 6.0)
Identity Card (Version: 1.00.3003)
ImagXpress (Version: 7.0.74.0)
Intel® Matrix Storage Manager
iTunes (Version: 10.6.1.7)
Java Auto Updater (Version: 2.0.7.1)
Java(TM) 6 Update 31 (Version: 6.0.310)
JPG to PDF Converter 1.0 (Version: 1.0)
Junk Mail filter update (Version: 14.0.8117.416)
LogMeIn Hamachi (Version: 2.1.0.166)
Macro Recorder (Version: 5.0.0.99)
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.61.0.1400 (Version: 1.61.0.1400)
McAfee Security Scan Plus (Version: 2.0.189.1)
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (Version: 4.0.30319)
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (Version: 4.0.30319)
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Multi-Targeting Pack (Version: 4.0.30319)
Microsoft Application Error Reporting (Version: 12.0.6012.5000)
Microsoft Application Error Reporting (Version: 12.0.6015.5000)
Microsoft Choice Guard (Version: 2.0.48.0)
Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE Redistributable (Version: 3.5.92.0)
Microsoft Games for Windows Marketplace (Version: 3.5.50.0)
Microsoft Help Viewer 1.0 (Version: 1.0.30319)
Microsoft Help Viewer 1.1 (Version: 1.1.40219)
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Office 64-bit Components 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Single Image 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.6029.1000)
Microsoft Silverlight (Version: 5.1.10516.0)
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU] (Version: 3.1.0000)
Microsoft SQL Server Compact 3.5 SP2 ENU (Version: 3.5.8080.0)
Microsoft SQL Server Compact 3.5 SP2 x64 ENU (Version: 3.5.8080.0)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (Version: 8.0.59193)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (Version: 8.0.61001)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - KB2467174 - x64 9.0.30729.5570 (Version: 9.0.30729.5570)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - KB2467174 - x86 9.0.30729.5570 (Version: 9.0.30729.5570)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.4148 (Version: 9.0.30729.4148)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161 (Version: 9.0.30729.6161)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022 (Version: 9.0.21022)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 (Version: 9.0.30729)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148 (Version: 9.0.30729.4148)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 (Version: 9.0.30729.6161)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (Version: 10.0.40219)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Express - ENU (Version: 10.0.40219)
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Express Prerequisites x64 - ENU (Version: 10.0.40219)
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Service Pack 1 (Version: 10.0.40219)
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Tools for Office Runtime (x64) (Version: 10.0.31119)
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Tools for Office Runtime (x64) (Version: 10.0.31124)
Microsoft XNA Framework Redistributable 4.0 (Version: 4.0.20823.0)
Mozilla Firefox (3.6.17) (Version: 3.6.17 (en-US))
MSVCRT (Version: 14.0.1468.721)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430) (Version: 4.20.9870.0)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688) (Version: 4.20.9876.0)
MSXML4 Parser (Version: 1.0.0)
MySQL Connector C 6.0.2 (Version: 6.0.2)
MySQL Connector C++ 1.1.0 (Version: 1.1.0)
MySQL Connector J (Version: 5.1.15.0)
MySQL Connector Net 6.3.7 (Version: 6.3.7)
MySQL Connector/ODBC 5.1 (Version: 5.1.8)
MySQL Documents (Version: 5.5.11)
MySQL Examples and Samples 5.5 (Version: 5.5.11)
MySQL Installer (Version: 1.0.17.0)
MySQL Workbench 5.2 CE (Version: 5.2.34.2)
Nero 9 Essentials
Nero ControlCenter (Version: 9.0.0.1)
Nero DiscSpeed (Version: 5.4.13.100)
Nero DiscSpeed Help (Version: 5.4.4.100)
Nero DriveSpeed (Version: 4.4.12.100)
Nero DriveSpeed Help (Version: 4.4.4.100)
Nero Express Help (Version: 9.4.37.100)
Nero InfoTool (Version: 6.4.12.100)
Nero InfoTool Help (Version: 6.4.4.100)
Nero Installer (Version: 4.4.9.0)
Nero Online Upgrade (Version: 1.3.0.0)
Nero StartSmart (Version: 9.4.37.100)
Nero StartSmart Help (Version: 9.4.27.100)
Nero StartSmart OEM (Version: 9.4.10.100)
NeroExpress (Version: 9.4.37.100)
neroxml (Version: 1.0.0)
Notepad++ (Version: 5.9.2)
NVIDIA PhysX (Version: 9.09.0814)
OpenAL
Pandora Service
PC Tools Registry Mechanic 11.0 (Version: 11.0)
Photo Frame (Version: 5.0.0.3)
Project S (Version: 1.0.0000.1)
Python 2.7.2 (Version: 2.7.2150)
QuickTime (Version: 7.71.80.42)
RAGS Suite 0.9.9.2 (Version: 0.9.9.2)
RAR Password Recovery v1.1 RC16 (remove only)
Realtek Ethernet Controller Driver For Windows 7 (Version: 7.17.304.2010)
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver (Version: 6.0.1.6045)
Rhythm Zone
Rusty Hearts
Shutdown Timer (Version: 3.3.4)
Skype Toolbars (Version: 5.3.7555)
Skype 5.3 (Version: 5.3.120)
Solar 2
StartNow Toolbar (Version: 2.3.0)
Steam (Version: 1.0.0.0)
Stellarium 0.10.6.1
Stronghold
The KMPlayer (remove only)
THX TruStudio PC (Version: 1.0)
Torrent Episode Downloader (Version: 0.972)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2473228) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2600217) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2468871) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2533523) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended (KB2600217) (Version: 1)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2494150)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553065)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553181) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553267) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553270) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553310) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553385) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2566458)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2596964) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2597091) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2553290) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2589345) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Outlook 2010 (KB2553248) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Outlook Social Connector 2010 (KB2553406) 32-Bit Edition
VC80CRTRedist - 8.0.50727.6195 (Version: 1.2.0)
VLC media player 2.0.1 (Version: 2.0.1)
Windows Live Call (Version: 14.0.8117.0416)
Windows Live Communications Platform (Version: 14.0.8117.416)
Windows Live Essentials (Version: 14.0.8117.0416)
Windows Live Essentials (Version: 14.0.8117.416)
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant (Version: 6.500.3165.0)
Windows Live Mail (Version: 14.0.8117.0416)
Windows Live Messenger (Version: 14.0.8117.0416)
Windows Live Movie Maker (Version: 14.0.8117.0416)
Windows Live Photo Gallery (Version: 14.0.8117.416)
Windows Live Sync (Version: 14.0.8117.416)
Windows Live Upload Tool (Version: 14.0.8014.1029)
Windows Live Writer (Version: 14.0.8117.0416)
Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin (Version: 1.0.0.8)
WinRAR 4.00 beta 6 (32-bit) (Version: 4.00.6)
WinRAR 4.00 beta 6 (64-bit) (Version: 4.00.6)
XAMPP 1.7.4
Yontoo 1.10.02 (Version: 1.10.02)
yWriter5

========================= Devices: ================================

Name: TCP/IP Protocol Driver
Description: TCP/IP Protocol Driver
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: Tcpip
Problem: : This device is disabled. (Code 22)
Resolution: In Device Manager, click "Action", and then click "Enable Device". This starts the Enable Device wizard. Follow the instructions.

Name: HTTP
Description: HTTP
Class Guid: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Manufacturer: 
Service: HTTP
Problem: : This device is not present, is not working properly, or does not have all its drivers installed. (Code 24)
Resolution: The device is installed incorrectly. The problem could be a hardware failure, or a new driver might be needed.
Devices stay in this state if they have been prepared for removal.
After you remove the device, this error disappears.Remove the device, and this error should be resolved.

Name: Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
Description: Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
Class Guid: {4d36e96f-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Service: i8042prt
Problem: : This device is not present, is not working properly, or does not have all its drivers installed. (Code 24)
Resolution: The device is installed incorrectly. The problem could be a hardware failure, or a new driver might be needed.
Devices stay in this state if they have been prepared for removal.
After you remove the device, this error disappears.Remove the device, and this error should be resolved.

========================= Memory info: ===================================

Percentage of memory in use: 21%
Total physical RAM: 8183.11 MB
Available physical RAM: 6433.47 MB
Total Pagefile: 16364.41 MB
Available Pagefile: 14493.28 MB
Total Virtual: 4095.88 MB
Available Virtual: 3955.16 MB

========================= Users: ========================================

User accounts for \\OLYMPUS

Administrator Guest Jeffrey

**** End of log ****


----------



## Ihatecats (Jun 10, 2012)

Open your device manager hit the start button then right click on computer then select properties then select device manager.

In device manager, click the View menu and select Show hidden devices

Then Click the view menu again select devices by connection.

Then scroll down right click and uninstall the drivers listed below,dont worry these will be reinstalled upon reboot by windows.

*A F D driver for Winsock
Net BT 
Http
Net Io Legacy Support Driver
Tcp/ip Protical Driver
Tcp/ip Registry Compatibility
NSI proxy Service

Each of these files will request a rebot after uninstall wait until the last one to reboot.*

Create a restore point on your machine and then download the file below transfer it to the sick machine unzip it and then right click and select merge.

http://www.blackviper.com/downloads..._W7_Home_Premium_64_SP1_Start_v100.zip?7501a5

Uninstall Bonjour.

Reboot machine.

Uninstall Your wireless driver and reboot.

Then download the file below run as admin on sick machine check all boxes let it run then reboot.
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Internet/Other-Internet-Related/Complete-Internet-Repair.shtml

If nothing above works then please post fresh Fss and Minitoolbox logs.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Do the ethernet and wireless connections show in Network Connections? If so, and if they are disabled, enable them.


----------



## Kamina (Jun 23, 2012)

@ IhateCats: Thank you for your help. After I told Device manager to show Hidden Devices, HTTP had an error, uninstalling that and rebooting fixed my problem.


----------



## Ihatecats (Jun 10, 2012)

Glad to have helped.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Ihatecats said:


> Create a restore point on your machine and then download the file below transfer it to the sick machine unzip it and then right click and select merge.
> 
> http://www.blackviper.com/downloads..._W7_Home_Premium_64_SP1_Start_v100.zip?7501a5


Ihatecats,

Please be careful with these instructions and in the future be sure let users know exactly what this registry fix will do in case they have some custom settings they would lose by setting services back to defaults.


----------



## Ihatecats (Jun 10, 2012)

Cookiegal said:


> Ihatecats,
> 
> Please be careful with these instructions and in the future be sure let users know exactly what this registry fix will do in case they have some custom settings they would lose by setting services back to defaults.


No problemo.


----------

